# Dakota



## Dakotamom

This is my dog, Dakota. She's a rescue from South Carolina.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Very pretty dog! I love the long hair paired with the fox ears!


----------



## NutroGeoff

What a beautiful dog! That is some v we r luxurious hair!


----------



## Dakotamom

Thank you ! Yours are beautiful too !


----------



## NutroGeoff

Well thank you!


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Oh she is stunning! What a pretty face framed by her hair


----------



## Dakotamom

So many beautiful animals.


----------



## Alpha1

she is looking very cute.


----------



## DavidHernandez

Dakota looks pretty !!


----------



## Kakeh Patel

That's really beautiful dog. God bless


----------



## petguides.co

awesome


----------

